# 5 years to old?



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a five year old yellow male and was wondering if he would be to old to be collar conditioned? He hunts pretty good with me but has some moments. Working for a lodge guiding for pheasants but a little nervous that he won't return when I call him back. He can hear a pin drop! Don't want ****** off customers!!!


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Your dog will be fine with a collar most likely. A good collar to use is Dogtra because most of the models have over 100 settings on it so you can figure out what your dog can handle. Dont shock him too hard, that could be a brutal mistake.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah dogtra is a good choice!!! I usually run mine on 20-22 for my 8 month old chessie. just enough to get her attention and respond. I have talked to other people that run theirs in the 50s and 60s to get the desired reponse. I really like dogtra's page feature the collar viberates usually that is all I have to do to get her to listen now days once in a while she won't listen and then gets a shock.

like xfactor said start out LOW and if you need more then turn it up a little at a time.


----------

